# Thanks.



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I decided to turn up at C&S this morning to give my wallet a bashing, I ended up getting some good advice from John about buying a rotary. I ended up buying a few extra things that I wanted as well. Thouroughly nice people to deal with, look forward to seeing you again.

Greg


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Greg, 

Good to meet and have a chat with you this morning.

Thanks for the order too, hope the rain stays away so you can have some time to play with the purchases. 

Cheers,

Johnny


----------

